# Almond Longface



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi

My Almond long face, almost finish feather Moulting

 


Salam


----------



## old*cowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Truely beautiful bird. I am trying to put almond in my lahores. Oh what I would give for a LF tumbler in almond color like that. It would go along way towards station, feathering on feet. Shortn the beak of the lahore and lots of frontal. Again an awesome bird.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Shouldn't it be called a short face?


----------



## darren preston (Dec 15, 2011)

loverly colour almond ive got sum mufftumblers aswell mate


----------

